# Kubota L2250--looking to buy it. Should I worry about these problems?



## CallMeChaz (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey guys,
I'm looking at a Kubota L2250 with loader for the second time tomorrow. Will address some problems with the seller, and possibly negotiate a price. It "looks" typical of a machine of it's age. Scruffy, but no major rust. Forgot to ask if hour meter works, but it's now showing 3400. A few problems that will need to be addressed:

1. Charge light on. Voltage check verifies battery is not charging. 
2. Dripping around newly changed settling bowl filter. He "puts a bucket under it."
3. Not sure what the gadget is to the right of the PTO, but seller said it never worked and he's not really sure what it does.
4. There is a narrow shaft that runs from the engine ot the fan blade. The coupling where it joins a pully near the engine is flopping all over. Looks like it was cobble on with some big washers. Nuts loose and missing. Shaft mounting all dinged up.
5. Evidence of fuel seepage on pump. Greasy dirt clinging to side. Not dripping. 

So...
1. Assume it will need an alternator (generator?) or regulator at what cost?
2. Probably just installed poorly? No biggie.
3. No clue--any thoughts?
4. Is this common? Does it sound like a simple part replacement? Not sure what keeps the forward end of the shaft centered while the shaft flops around, but if it's a bearing or bushing it's probably shot too. Anything to fret about?
5. I've seen a few units with dry, clean pumps. Is some seepage in this are pretty normal?
Other than these issue, tractor has good rubber, decent seat, and comes with a beat up Brush Hog Side Winder. Asking price is $6800. Sounds on the high end even without the generator and fan shaft problem. I do my own jrepairs, but not familiar with the fan shaft assembly, and not sure how the charge system is set up. What am I getting into and what is a good price point?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Chaz! Myself, I'm inclined to distrust people. Been burned too many times. You're seeing things that look amiss but what things that aren't right, that you aren't seeing? I'd have someone look it over with you. Extra eyes never hurt anything. Also, have you looked at sites such as tractorhouse, to compare "like" machines and prices?


----------



## Quenten Tomasoni (Jan 8, 2020)

I think issues one and two aren’t much to worry about, they seem like cheap and easy fixes. Now when you say newly changed settling bowl, you usually have to replace all the rubber rings along with it because they become hard. I have been trying to read up about that pto gadget but can’t really access any manuals. I’d say that this is a semi risky buy, but little machines shouldn’t cost too much to repair if that’s the worry.


----------



## CallMeChaz (Oct 4, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Chaz! Myself, I'm inclined to distrust people. Been burned too many times. You're seeing things that look amiss but what things that aren't right, that you aren't seeing? I'd have someone look it over with you. Extra eyes never hurt anything. Also, have you looked at sites such as tractorhouse, to compare "like" machines and prices?


I don't take anyone at their word, so I'm on your page there! He's definitely BS'ing me a bit. I've compared prices. Just wondered mostly about availiabiliy of charging parts (seem to be easy to come by), and the fan shaft. I'm looking for a parts website to see if that's a big deal. I think I could probably rebuild it myself. I figure a comp on the tractor w/FEL in good shape around 5000-5500. Bush Hog about $700. So 5700-6200, minus cost of repairs. Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## CallMeChaz (Oct 4, 2019)

Someone else who seems to know about this model said "what little gadget?" Seller has a three ring notebook with a printed copy of the owner manual. I'll look at it tomorrow and see it is anything important. I suspect not. Thx


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

alternator shouldn't be a problem, looking at the schematic of the alternator, this looks to be very much a Lucas, if not it is very close to one, if you are handy with a multimeter you can check this out, or take to auto electrician.
I agree with Quenten, seal ring is stuffed or not fitted properly.

the only thing I can think of to the right of the PTO would be the levelling link for the 3 point linkage, this has a right hand and left hand thread to allow for the levelling of an implement.

the injection pumping elements have 1 "O" ring and 1 gasket to each element and these would have hardened up, if you decide to dismantle the elements, be very careful you don't lose the small pin/s in each element, I know, I had leakage on my B2400 Kubote.

and lastly, I believe you are talking about the water pump assembly, a couple of photos would have helped a bit, going by the parts manual, this shaft setup is a bit complicated without seeing the drawings..

https://www.kubota.com.au/parts-catalogue/

Have a look at this parts manual, you will have to highlight the tractor model (DT is for 4wd) and this is for Australia, but should give you an idea of the parts, check the box where it asks if you accept the terms and conditions and click on "open".

My B2400 has roughly 3600 hours and I have had to replace lots of "O" rings, a seal kit for the power steering, so expect hardened seals throughout in the tractor.


----------



## CallMeChaz (Oct 4, 2019)

FredM said:


> alternator shouldn't be a problem, looking at the schematic of the alternator,
> 
> _AGREE--LOTS OF THEM OUT THERE IN EVERY PRICE RANGE. I ALREADY VERIFIED THAT IT WAS NOT CHARGING THE BATTERY._
> 
> ...


----------



## CallMeChaz (Oct 4, 2019)

Thought I should get back and mention that I bought the L2250. Alternator WAS charging. The error light was apparently for a sensor that checks battery electrolyte level (not hooked up?). No leakage around fuel injector--just dirty. Fuel shutoff/filter has wrong bowl o-ring, no internal o-ring, no filter spring, and won't shut off. Put a simple inline filter until I get around to rebuilding the original assembly. Broken fan shaft utilizes a plastic flex-disk at both ends. One disk broke out. I made one from some ABS plastic until I get an original disk. Replaced two leaky quick-couplers on the loader. No leaks anywhere now. 

The little beast has been doing some bush-hogging, road grading, and minor excavating with no complaints! Very happy with it (hey--it's a Kubota!!) Thanks for all the advice lads.


----------

